# More Pics of Rescue



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 12, 2009)

His name is Archie, after the famous Archie Comics. I got him from a Reptile store. They said they had him for about a month after a man dumped it on them. The store was very cocky and were firm with a price of $300. Being the suck that I am, I payed the money regardless of his obvious health problems.
He's small for his age, has terrible legs, walks funny and is missing many toes/nails. But he's a really happy boy and will go well with my other Tegu who also has permanent damage from MBD.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 12, 2009)

You are awesome to take him in, it is sad that people let them get into this shape.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 12, 2009)

thats great glad you got the red to get good care Ive seen some bad cases the people should have the same treatment.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 12, 2009)

he is awesome rainey


----------



## WHKRAZYK (Jun 13, 2009)

A reptile store down here bought 16 b/w tegus, she says they are argintine CB, she has all 16 of them, which range from under a year to maybe 2 or 3 years old, in 4, 4x6x2, cages, thats 4 per cage, and never mind trying to sort them into sizes, all they have in there is a water bowl and news paper for the substrate, no UV or heat, when I asked her how much, she said she'd cut me a deal, $350 for the big ones and $300 for the small :roll: , they might sound pricey, but its because they are CB argintines, not very much of them in the US :roll: just SICKINING!!!!!


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! He's a great Tegu.


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 16, 2009)

He looks so content, especially in the videos. I saw you at the expo on Sunday, did you get anything?


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 16, 2009)

I got a White's Tree Frog


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 16, 2009)

CaterpillarGiraffe said:


> I got a White's Tree Frog


awesome :-D


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 16, 2009)

The big green one on the right side of the first room!!? He was super cute, and I was going to get him! Haha, well it was between that or the pyxie frog... but then I decided to get Megaray bulbs for my tegu instead.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Your tegu looks so sweet! How old did you say he was? I paid $300 for my red 10 years ago


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jul 19, 2009)

He's around 1.5 years old


----------

